# Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer



## ASSAF LERER (Jun 29, 2020)

This is my favorite orchid of my collection so far! Growing under light, second time bloomer, first time was 2 years ago and had 4 flowers, this time 5 flowers! Love the golden colored twisted petals with red pouches! What an amazing plant and flower (from big leaf orchid)


----------



## eds (Jun 29, 2020)

Fantastic display. This is definitely a grex I'd like to add to my collection of I could find something bigger than a seedling this side of the pond!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 29, 2020)

That is stunning! Nicely done!!


----------



## Marco (Jun 29, 2020)

you have a good eye for Multis

congrats !


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 29, 2020)

Wonderful display of twisting petals.... the Twisted Sisters


----------



## chris20 (Jun 29, 2020)

Awesome.


----------



## troy (Jun 30, 2020)

Very very good hybrid!! The most consistent one I've ever seen, congrats on the blooming, it is very rewarding, I miss mine!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 30, 2020)

lovely twists


----------



## Guldal (Jun 30, 2020)

Great hybrid - good growing! Congrats on the magnificient blooming!


----------



## setaylien (Jun 30, 2020)

ASSAF LERER said:


> This is my favorite orchid of my collection so far! Growing under light, second time bloomer, first time was 2 years ago and had 4 flowers, this time 5 flowers! Love the golden colored twisted petals with red pouches! What an amazing plant and flower (from big leaf orchid)


Very attractive clone of this hybrid. Like sanderianum but with wider spiralling of the petals (which also makes them shorter). The plant also looks very healthy and well grown. Congrats!


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jul 1, 2020)

Well done it is very beautiful


----------



## lori.b (Jul 1, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous. This one is now officially on my wish list!


----------

